# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  Key File  در اینستال شیلد 2009

## far9090

کسی در مورد key file  در اینستال شید 2009 میدونه ؟ من وقتی یک dll  رو از حالت key file در میارم در هنگام ساخت setup پیغام خطا می گیرم . اگه می دونین در مورد key file توضیح بدین .

----------


## mehdi13622

سلام
Keyfileدر واقع index یا کلیدی است که Installshield روی فایل های Dll و یا Ocx میزاره تا بتونه در هنگام نصب اونارو پیداش کنه. نه عزیز من این کارو نکن . باشه!!

----------


## far9090

باشه نمی کنم . ولی گاهی وقتا موقع install  یا uninstall  کردن روی بعضی سیستم ها موقع کار روی اونا مثلا پاک کردن error  میده . من خودم dll  ها رو از طریق برنامه کپی می کنم و مشکلی ندارم . در اینجا installshield کمی دخالت زیادی می کنه . همین ...

----------

